

What Wedding Guests and Startups Have in Common - lpolovets
http://codingvc.com/what-wedding-guests-and-startups-have-in-common

======
matryoshka
You can extend it even further. You can ask people what gifts they want for
their birthdays or Christmas or any other occasion. Ask if they want cash
instead of a gift. You will be their favorite person at the party and your
gifts won't get returned.

